# hand trainer things lmao?



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

any one no if them like wrist trainers are any good and what do they do? they come in pairs and you hold them and have to like close your hand etc there metal sort of look like the end of jumper cables ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

CoC


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/grippers.html


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

xpower said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/grippers.html


 aha yer them things are they any good ?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

IMO, there ok if you want to get strong at squeezing things.

If you want a better grip, do deadlift holds, plate pinches, etc


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

lmao!! no thanks mate what guy would even try that he must of been paid soooo much


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah there good for forearms strength and grip training , don't see what's funny :/


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> IMO, there ok if you want to get strong at squeezing things.
> 
> If you want a better grip, do deadlift holds, plate pinches, etc


 thanks mate


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

they are an integral part of grip training, i would use them as part of that. check with steve gardner on here and other forums as he is a grip guru or david horne another grip specialist


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

thank you aswell mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Not really worth it IME.

If you really wanna focus on improving your hand strength in addition to your heavy pull exercises get a hangboard or go to your local climbing wall and do the ladder.


----------

